# Pseudovates arizonae



## Brunneria (Dec 4, 2015)

Beautiful species from AZ. Received 5 WC nymphs


----------



## MantidBro (Dec 4, 2015)

Brunneria said:


> Beautiful species from AZ. Received 5 WC nymphs


Cool!!


----------



## bobericc (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol pseudovates are one of my favorites

Their faces look like little monkeys

If you look really close they have "nostrils" that open and close


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, you got these!!!


----------



## sschind (Dec 5, 2015)

cool looking mantids. My boss just brought me one back from his trip to Arizona. Anybody breed these in the hobby?


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow. I have not seen these in culture in many years. Good luck in your breeding.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 6, 2015)

bobericc said:


> Lol pseudovates are one of my favorites
> 
> Their faces look like little monkeys
> 
> If you look really close they have "nostrils" that open and close


Anyone have a super close up? I would love to see that!


----------



## Orin (Dec 6, 2015)

That's interesting as I've seen smaller wild nymphs in February (many years ago). It makes me wonder if there is a seasonal cycle on these.


----------



## dmina (Dec 7, 2015)

Really cool... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 21, 2016)

MantidBro said:


> Cool!!


Thank you  



bobericc said:


> Lol pseudovates are one of my favorites
> 
> Their faces look like little monkeys
> 
> If you look really close they have "nostrils" that open and close


I was wondering what you've meant by that until I looked through some of the close up pics I took recently. Lol



happy1892 said:


> Wow, you got these!!!


Yep, got lucky



sschind said:


> cool looking mantids. My boss just brought me one back from his trip to Arizona. Anybody breed these in the hobby?


Nice! So far it seems that I might be the only person who has enough nymphs for breeding atm.



Rick said:


> Wow. I have not seen these in culture in many years. Good luck in your breeding.


Thank you. So far it's going well  



Sticky said:


> Anyone have a super close up? I would love to see that!


Will be posting close up soon  



Orin said:


> That's interesting as I've seen smaller wild nymphs in February (many years ago). It makes me wonder if there is a seasonal cycle on these.


Seller told me he found smaller nymphs from the same spot not long after he sent me these nymphs so perhaps some grow slower than others?



dmina said:


> Really cool... Thanks for sharing..


Thank you


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 21, 2016)

One of my males molted to subadult  

So far I have 3 males and 2 females.

Male before molt :
















You can see the "nostril"


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 21, 2016)

Male after molt :


----------



## LAME (Jan 21, 2016)

Awe... Lucky you!

I'm super jealous. Haha!


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 21, 2016)

LAME said:


> Awe... Lucky you!
> 
> I'm super jealous. Haha!


Hopefully someone will be able to get them available in the hobby again


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad to see this species back into hobby! A beautiful native species. All the best.


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 21, 2016)

yen_saw said:


> Glad to see this species back into hobby! A beautiful native species. All the best.


Thank you  

A few more breeders seem to be getting some from the same source I got mine from so hopefully they'll be able to get this species available in the hobby soon


----------



## bobericc (Jan 22, 2016)

Beautiful! Haha they look big now i can see the "nose" lol Wish you the best in breeding!


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 22, 2016)

bobericc said:


> Beautiful! Haha they look big now i can see the "nose" lol Wish you the best in breeding!


Thank you  

Interestingly, my subadult is about the same size as subadult male Stagmomantis carolina. Not sure if they are suppose to be this small....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2016)

I never had any luck breeding these. Kat use to do it though. Anyone remember Kat?


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 22, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> I never had any luck breeding these. Kat use to do it though. Anyone remember Kat?


Sorry to hear. Was the male not responsive to females?


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 24, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> I never had any luck breeding these. Kat use to do it though. Anyone remember Kat?


KitKat? He had a lot of fascinating creatures... He is busy I think, so maybe does not have many animals as he used to. );


----------



## Brunneria (Mar 16, 2016)

Had all 3 males molt to adult. Unfortunately, two that molted in the same cage on the same day ended up with deformed wings. Fortunately, I moved the last male nymph to different enclosure to see if he'd successfully spread his wings and it worked!












My females are still subadults -_-


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome pictures


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 16, 2016)

Hopefully the females will molt soon so you will have a can breed them. Very nice looking male, I love the wings.


----------



## Brunneria (Mar 31, 2016)

spider_creations said:


> Awesome pictures


Thank you   



CosbyArt said:


> Hopefully the females will molt soon so you will have a can breed them. Very nice looking male, I love the wings.


Thank you   My females molted this week! One ended up with deformed wings, but the other looks perfect


----------



## bobericc (Mar 31, 2016)

Great news, the ruffled wings arent too bad you should still have a great chance at breeding, very exciting! Wish you the best they turned out beautiful


----------



## Brunneria (Apr 3, 2016)

bobericc said:


> Great news, the ruffled wings arent too bad you should still have a great chance at breeding, very exciting! Wish you the best they turned out beautiful


Thank you  Hopefully both of my females will mate and breed for me


----------

